# Grey tooth??



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh my... that is a bit concerning? My first thought is that it's somehow been damaged? At the root maybe? I'd definitely have it looked into.

Holding happy thoughts for you...

-S


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Often dead tooth if it's grey. Might need to be removed. Odin had that happen to his very back molars. In his case bone loss from hypothyroidsim was the likely cause. SO yep, autoimmune.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Other than that one tooth, "nice toofies" and gums!!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd guess the root of that tooth has died. I suffered damage to 3 teeth from a face-first fall a couple of years ago, and one of my teeth turned grayish. Had to have root canals on all 3 teeth, but they're fine now.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thanks stephanie, from what I have been reading online sounds like you could be right, the tooth could be damaged at the root and is dead...oh bugger...

I have just checked my appointment and luckily for us it is actually tomorrow not next tuesday like I thought...so at least she will be seen asap...gosh, there is always SOMETHING with Tilly, just as her nails seem to be getting better she gets this...


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Jackson and Cam's mom...I really hope she hasn't been in any pain...it hasn't stopped her chewing bones for 3 hours at a time so hopefully not. We will see what Andrea says tomorrow...


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks like you caught it early. When they've been like that for a while, the gums start looking inflammed around that tooth and the neighboring ones.

You can have root canals and caps on dogs teeth, but I know Bailey doesn't even have as many incisors as he should(genetic thing) and he does fine without them.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope all goes well for Tilly. Shadow has a broken tooth, not grey, but the Vet said to leave it alone unless I see signs of an infection.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Is he on an antibiotic? That can cause discolorations as well. I wish you luck!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor Tilly. Please let us know what her specialist says.:crossfing


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Does she smoke and drink coffee? That can stain teeth!

Kidding, obviously... just adding some humor, as I know you must be worried!


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

It's a dead tooth. She has chewed on something or bumped something hard enough to damage the root. As long as it isn't painful to her, it isn't hurting anything. Worst case scenario it would have to be removed, but she will do just fine without it.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Same thing happened to my son (human son). He fell on the stairs and hit his tooth. He had to have the nerve removed. Luckily it was a baby tooth and his adult tooth came in just fine without discoloration.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's hoping Ms. Tilly is okay and she's not in any pain. You could try some White Strips on her


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, looks like she done some damage to her tooth, keep us posted about the vet visit tomorrow.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree with other posts. I too have a grey tooth from hitting it at some point and the nerve died. I suppose dogs will be the same. Now I have it bleached periodically but that might be a little problematic with Tilly. Antibiotics is another good point. Hope it's nothing more serious.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Poor Tiley i like Twinny41 had the same and i had my tooth crowned but it was never painful.
Good luck at the vets.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm glad she is basically okay keeping her tooth where it is. I had never heard of a dead tooth before. I thought Amber's dad was right.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Tilly likes giving you vet bills doesn't she?! I hope she is ok and it can be easily sorted.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

> Does she smoke and drink coffee? That can stain teeth!


**** it...I knew letting her chain smoke was a bad idea...or I suppose it could be the red wine that she is partial to??


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

ooh and just to update, the tooth is getting taken out tomorrow!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Hope she does okay!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I knew I'd seen something about a grey tooth, but never thought it would be Tilly until I saw your other post. Tilly will be just fine !!!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

when she (or you) puts the tooth under her pillow..... what will the tooth fairy bring her? a bone? a biscuit?
beth, moose and angel


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Why are they taking it out? Has it died then? Do they need to aneasthetise her? Silly me of course they will! She aint going to sit in the chair and open her mouth wide on command!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Hi Twinny...they are taking it out because there is a chance it could get infected and Tilly is currently taking immune supressing medication so it is a bit of a risk...better safe than sorry! so unfortunately she wil have to go under aneasthetic tomorrow...


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh thats true. She really doesn't need an infection. Poor Tilly.
PS: Good luck Tilly for tomorrow


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hope Tilly is ok bless her
Charlie had to have her big eye tooth out and i back one when we first got her as they were badly broken and she was fine she even wanted her dinner that night i gave her scramble egg and rice so she didn't have to chew it.
Here is some of the egg left on her nose after she had eaten.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Hope everything goes ok for Tilly today, we'll be thinking of you both.

Charlie looks like she's thinking 'I can smell food but I just can't find it!'


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Quinn had to have one of his teeth removed just after it came through. He had a lump behind it and the tooth went grey and died. He's fine now. 

Good luck wishes and hugs coming for Tilly


----------

